# Beginner miniature orchids



## Fluffypanda (Oct 18, 2012)

What are some good beginner orchids that stay around 3"? And where could I find them?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Andy's Orchids - Orchid Species - Orchids - Species Specialist - Orchids on a stick
Everything you'll ever need in the wide world of orchids. They'll make you recommendations and put together packages for you


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Dendrobium oligophyllum, Bulbophyllum lasiochilum, Gastorchilus japonicus, Pleurothallis allenii are some of your best beginner plants that are Vivarium tested time and time again


----------



## Fluffypanda (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you for the info and for such a fast reply! I'll check out that link


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Prepare yourself....orchids are just as addicting as frogs


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have pleurothallis grobyii. it's very easy to grow, at least for me. It's very small though, maxing out for me at about 1"


----------



## Fluffypanda (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm fully prepared to become accrued to orchids... I'm not sure if my wallet is though!


Thank you for your input! I'll look into it.


----------



## Fluffypanda (Oct 18, 2012)

Addicted* 

When they come in to you just carefully pull them off of whatever they're mounted on then mount it somewhere in the viv? How long do they take to root in?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, andys is great. If you haven't checked it out already, you can select for all those things using the power search. I think you check the easy grower, vivarium, and miniature boxes


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Try to find Lepanthopsis astrophora. VERY easy to grow, flowers very very often, and both the foliage and the inflorescence are extremely small. Here's a macro of the ~3mm flowers


Lepanthopsis astrophora by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr

Mine will be blooming again very soon and I'll get some better macro pictures when they do.


----------



## Fluffypanda (Oct 18, 2012)

hypostatic said:


> Yeah, andys is great. If you haven't checked it out already, you can select for all those things using the power search. I think you check the easy grower, vivarium, and miniature boxes


I've done that exact thing and now I've got a pretty big wish list!


----------



## Fluffypanda (Oct 18, 2012)

fishman9809 said:


> Try to find Lepanthopsis astrophora. VERY easy to grow, flowers very very often, and both the foliage and the inflorescence are extremely small. Here's a macro of the ~3mm flowers
> 
> 
> Lepanthopsis astrophora by Nicolas Locatelli, on Flickr
> ...


That's a beautiful picture. Andy's didnt have any lepanthopsis but I managed to find one on eBay. Not sure if I'm going to purchase it yet, but it's definitely something I'm looking for!


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's a full grown plant in bloom in the palm of my hand


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

You know, one of the drawbacks of the mini orchids is that a lot of them have flowers that are kinda... Meh. Those Lepanthopsis astrophora are pretty nice tho!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

This thread has a lot of info http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26931


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Amazing! I used the search function: Beginner and Orchids 
BAM here i am. Thank you for the info.


----------



## Amphibian addict (May 15, 2012)

"addicted"... WOW, i never really thought that frogs could ever be used in the same context as heroine!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes, a lot of minis have non descript flowers, but others have flowers nearly the size of the plant itself!!


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Frogparty im gonna have to make you pay for having all that orchid knowledge. Hope your inbox isnt full. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ask away. Forums are for sharing knowledge.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Amphibian addict said:


> "addicted"... WOW, i never really thought that frogs could ever be used in the same context as heroine!


That's weird, considering your screen name.


----------



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

You should all look at Tropical Orchid Farm, they carry a lot of great small orchids including lepanthopsis, most are not stick mounted and are cheaper and usually larger the Andy's. 
Tropical Orchid Farm


----------



## hcastil3 (Jun 4, 2013)

oh oh.. you are getting into a crazy territory .... 


I've spent at least 1000, or more. just this summer on these guys sooooooo 


be careful!! mini orchids are amazing, and if you get into them don't forget to look at cold growing orchids.


lol good luck 

oh Ecuagenera is a great place to get them for cheaper but you will have to place your order and wait a couple of months to get them also Andy's like metinoned before Tropical orchid farms great as well.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

My complaint about Ecuagenera is that the plants look a little beat up when they finally make it stateside. I will be forever loyal to Andys.....at least as long as they are 5 min from my house. 

J and L orchids has nice minis too..


----------

